
A16Z Leads $15.3m Round in Newsletter Publishing Platform Substack (YC W18) - sethbannon
https://fortune.com/2019/07/16/andreessen-horowitz-substack/
======
tmcronn
This is still pretty good for new content creators, considering their
newsletter does not have to be paid and they pay no fees.

Hopefully there is no minimum charge so that smaller newsletters can charge
something like a dollar a month and build a following.

